# 2000 540 M Sport Question



## samlai (Aug 4, 2004)

I am looking into buying a 2000 540 M Sport. It has 32K miles. Can anyone tell me what options came on this car that is different from the regular 540? Also, is there a difference between a 540 sport package then a 540 M Sport? I don't know what to look for.

The only tell tale signs I saw on this car was that the steering had an M on there and the rims had M's on them. Also, did this M sport come with an premium sound sytem as stock? Also, it had tinted windows. Is that part of the M Sport Package?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

samlai said:


> I am looking into buying a 2000 540 M Sport. It has 32K miles. Can anyone tell me what options came on this car that is different from the regular 540? Also, is there a difference between a 540 sport package then a 540 M Sport? I don't know what to look for.
> 
> The only tell tale signs I saw on this car was that the steering had an M on there and the rims had M's on them. Also, did this M sport come with an premium sound sytem as stock? Also, it had tinted windows. Is that part of the M Sport Package?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Here you go chief.... happy bidding!! 

My ebay auction :thumbup:

Here is what I know:

1) No, its not called M sports pkg (despite the ///M logo you see on the wheels)
2) Stereo is standard, but DSP is a rare option.
3) Factory (very lightly) tinted windows are standard. Dark tinted windows are done after market.

cheers,

beewang

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## directcj (Mar 30, 2004)

beewang said:


> Here you go chief.... happy bidding!!
> 
> My ebay auction :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Tease! I thought you had a 540 M sports pkg for sale. Link above is just for a brochure!


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

samlai said:


> I am looking into buying a 2000 540 M Sport. It has 32K miles. Can anyone tell me what options came on this car that is different from the regular 540? Also, is there a difference between a 540 sport package then a 540 M Sport? I don't know what to look for.QUOTE]
> 
> _"Sport package ($2300) includes 235/45YR-17 "summer" tires on special wheels one inch wider and one inch larger in diameter than standard, quickened suspension rates, and front buckets with more lateral support."_ - Car & Driver
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark540iSport (Mar 5, 2004)

*M Sport Option*

These were availble in Canada but not in the US till 2003 I believe. I have a 2001.

It is indeed called the M Sport option and includes the full M body kit which is identical to the M5, and 12-way power seats in addition to what others mentioned. Oh, and it includes M logo'd sill plates as well.

Very few options available but one was upgraded stereo which mine has.

Cheers


----------

